
¿What sort of calendar do We want in this Millenium? - adamclayman
¿What sort of calendar do We want in this Millenium?<p>Let me take a quick, unpracticed stab at this, on behalf of Lifesaver Labs and lifesavers.army.<p>There was a discussion earlier about the Kodak Calendar. Do We want to retire the 12 Month Julian in Our Long Now technical architextures, and operate on the 13 Month Kodak or, better yet, the 13 Month Pax Calendar?<p>i&#x27;ve been working on a Lifesaver Labs Calendar, which would intercalate, as the 7th Month, a Month called &quot;Teaching&quot; (تدريس, 教导, शिक्षण, Enseñanza), or altarnatively abbreviated as &quot;Tea&quot; or 茶, चाय, Té, or شاي (Tea), in i18n⁺⁴. Since Lifesaver Labs is a revision of the Pax, there would be no disruption in the weekly sabbatical cycle of any religious calendar, and carries all the advantages of the Pax base.<p>i&#x27;ve thought a great deal about the mechanisms and value associated with a changeover, as Amortized over a Century of Altared Life Moments.  We&#x27;ll need to work together as a Calm⁴unity to socially &quot;hack&quot; large regulatory entities like Congress and the UN to enthusiastically consent with a 13 Month Calendar Plan, but consider the advantages of a Perennial Calendar.. they&#x27;re mindblowing, enormous, and easy for anyone to see just by glancing at an old, useless paper calendar laying around, simply because of the Annual Offset, or the consistent 6% - 10% revenue and expense throw that happens from Janus (January) to Februar (February) to Mars (March). We can start &quot;working up&quot; Dv Standards by going to the mat on Mars and the 13 Month Calendar, in preparation for something larger and more important.
======
adamclayman
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pax_Calendar](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pax_Calendar)

A True Perennial Calendar that works much better than the Julian, and can be
Adapted with a Contest for Name Changes for Each Month and Day of the Week
(Restday | Bestday Coin Flip resolves the otherwise difficult Re:Naming of
Saturday and Sunday, each asserted as the Day after Ædam's Creation in the
Ædamic Branches).

i would start with the Proposition that the 7th Month, which is formally named
now after a bloody and utterly horrific alpha-male military dictator, should
be called "Tea:ching" (Teaching or Tea, with both flexibly used, in the ∆
English Calendar). It could be "Teaching Herstory" or "Teaching History", or
the "Her.story ⇌ His.story" Month. All those are interesting options, and
would love to see calmpetition for the Best, Principle.ed Names for Each of
the Months.

i would suggest that We can use "lifesavers.army calendar" as the Provisional
Title of the Calendar, to help guide Naming toward the Core Imperatives under
which We All Self-Organize, but as with all things, i know myself to not be
the Wisest at Nomic Naming Questions of these kinds.

------
adamclayman
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Fixed_Calendar](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Fixed_Calendar)

~~~
adamclayman
This calendar is Dead on Arrival, because it would throw off the Sabbath again
and again for HhÅÆI ⏣, HhÅÆJ ⏣, and HhÅÆC ⏣.

